# WildEye Swim Shad lure....



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I need a bit of advice about a pack of softbait lures I bought today.

I got a pack of 6 inch WildEye Swim Shad (Golden Mullet Color). 

Can this lure catch striper and legal size (up to 26 inch) red drum?
If so, how do I rig it? Leader type/length, swivel, etc...
Also, What type of presentation/retrieve would work best?

Thanks


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*Wildeye*

Those wildeye swim shads are deadly for stripers.
As well as trout,flounder,cobia,and yes red drum.
I use medium to light line and tie them directly to my line.No swivels or extra weight.You can use a shock leader that dosent hamper them at all.As for retrieve i use a medium to slow retrieve.And bump them along the bottom.Cast as far as you can bump it twice then reel maybe 2 to 4 cranks bump 3 times ,reel two cranks,bump 3 times.So on and so forth.
There pretty simple and are extremely deadly for all game fish.Only problem is you cant rerig them .If you get into some blues theyll trash them fast.So you need to retie another one on.But for all other gamefish a medium to slow retrieve works best ,as long as you include the bump bump bump.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks eaglesfanguy*

I wasn't sure whether I had made a good buy. 
6 inches is pretty large for them. I'm looking forward to using them in the late summer/early fall for stripers and red drum.

BTW: The 4-pack sold for $2.63 at Wallyworld in Va Beach. Other Wildeye softbaits were priced the same. Most other styles/sizes had sold out though. They were not on clearance...just a price drop.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Storm Wildeye*

I use mine with a swivel just so I can change to different color and size as needed. My first striper last November was only 16" caught on a 6" Storm shad pearl color. In my tackle box I carry 3", 4", 5", and 6" in five different colors. I really like these lures and they are very easy to use. At Lesner I cast out as far as I can and then do a slow retrive till about 10 to 15 feet from shore then pick up the pace until fully retrived. 

Sports athuorty also has them on sale this week.


Robert


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks Robert*

A couple questions if I may....

Which color works best in which conditions? 
Is the mullet color a good choice for the fall run of drum? 
Is it good during daytime as well as nighttime use...and cloudy as well as sunny conditions? Northeaster conditions?

Thanks


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Thrifty*

I'm still new to saltwater fishing and right now I am tring to just be perpared by having all the posible lures with me when I go out after a certain fish. In the fall I had luck with the White (pearl) and Chartuse for striper. The only luck I have had for puppy drum was at LIP in the break of the surf. and I was using Shrimp or Sandfleas.

What I have learned so far is if your favorite lure (mine is storm pearl) is not working try a different color and/or size. The storm is a very easy lure to use and great for the people that are new to saltwater fishing.

Robert


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I would try not to use a swivel with lures. I use about 3 feet of 30 pound mono attached to my 10 pound test. So if you hook a big one he dont bite the line.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Thrifty,
Here is how I fish them and it works wonders. I use 20 lbs power pro for line though, so they cast farther.
1. Forget about the swivel. This can take away some of the action for the lure. Tie it on your line using a loop knot. This will allow the lure to jig more effectively.
2. Jigging works for species like trout, but you cannot beat a very slow-slow-slow retreive as well. Stripers will beat the sh#$ out of it. Blues will take the tails off of them regularly. Bad news huh?
3. Drag them across the bottom slowly for flounder.
Hope I helped.
TC


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks TC*

I'm gonna hold off til the fall and hope that the blues have long gone by then. I'm hoping to get stripers and legal size drum on them. If they have restocked by tomorrow, I'll pick up a couple more packs in different colors. I remember a blue color type. And there was an empty slot for chartruese I believe. 
I need to practice casting and retrieving lures til that time. I'll get some of that off brand stuff for casting practice.....and bluefish chew toys.

Thanks


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Thrifty,
If you can make it to bass pro, they have another brand, I think it is Chesapeake or something like that, they cost around 3.50 a pack, for five. They have a great color scheme for bunker, that is blue on top, has really red eyes, and has really pronounced spots that mimic the coloration of a menhaden!
I caught a nice 25 inch off of one last year, 2 hrs before the fall season came in at lessner, had to throw him back  . They also have a huge selection of both brands there, but the prefered is the one you baught, and supposedly, rainbow trout works as well.
Remember, a slow steady retrieve will not only catch stripers, it will also snag flounder and trout. 
My friend Tony says that when stripers are busting on top, casts beyond the stripers, and before the lure hits the water, taps his spool to stop the lure in mid cast. That technique allows the lure to stay on top, and get in there strike range.
Hope you catch a big one, I'd like to see some pictures.
TC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Jmho*

Hey TC, most of th local tackle shops have them as well, an I like to shop where I can get info on fishing. Asking a BPS clerk about local info will get th same reaction as asking me who won th last Nascar race....(a blank stare)


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

They are kind of uninformed about their products there. I went ther one day to buy a new Daiwa Emblem reel, sweet reel by the way. I saw it was discounted. They said they couldn't offer the discount because it was an online deal only. I had to go through two managers before they eventually gave the deal to me. Also, they didn't know, one day, what a Do-it mold was, you know for pouring jigs. I like PA distributers down at the beach, myself. Tony is a cool guy, and he really does have the nack for running a tackle shop. They always pretty much have what you need, at a good price. 
AECTC


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree Cdog.....it seems unreal that a store with a mission statement to offer everything for the outdoorsman could hire such unknowlegable employees.They should have at least a dept manager close by with expertise in his/her respective dept.Dont get me wrong as the help has always been super accomodating and if I have a problem they do everything to resolve it to my satisfaction........but ya cant beat your local tackle shop!!....the R


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Rhondel,
Have you ever been down to Princess Anne distributers at Va Beach? They will even tell you how to service your own reels if you ask the right questions.
TC


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I haven't been to BPS, Galyans, or PA Distributors yet....*

Being a hop, skip, and jump away....I'm headed back over to Walmart in a few to check on the Gotcha head. I'll read the slot info to see what types of WildEye's they carry. Most were in the $2.63 to $2.99 range per pack.

I'm thinking bout trying a WildEye at Lesner to get the feel of different presentations. When I caught a bunch of flounder a week or so back.....I let the current take my fresh shrimp and as it bounced along the flounder took it. I never felt a thump, bump, or anything from them. When I started fast retrieving so I wouldn't cross someone else's line...then I found they were on. They didn't pull back til I had em right up near shore.  That's what I call effortless fishing...or else looking like I knew what I was doing.  Using some smaller size WildEyes at Lesner should make for good practice when there aren't many anglers close by.

Pearl color, menhadden color, and chartruese are on my "to get" list. Fresh chunk mullet is some messy stuff to use. And it gets a bit expensive too.

BTW: I've stumbled upon a sure fire way to get knowledgeable info about fishing, tackle, tips, etc...
I just ask someone who is purchasing or browsing the sporting goods isle for tips, etc. Not sure if that'll work for you guys though. It's a female thing.  


Thanks guys


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I ask for directions if I am lost. I guess I am a shemale big t. No, I just hate to waste time and be late. Logical choice to ask other people shopping. That is how I got turned onto bubblegum and chartreuse (electric chicken
) fluke baits!
TC


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

TC......I've patronized PA Dist even before they were PA Dist  and you are right!!....lotsa good people at the local shops........the R


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I have had the best luck with the pinfish color and the shad color(dark grey) for stripers. The chesapeake bay lures of similar color are also good. I usually cast 3 to 5 inch size when shore fishing, and use the 6 inch ones trolling in the boat. I have caught puppy drum at the york ditch on the pearl, chartruse, and shad color 3 inch ones. Also trout and flounder, and blues at the HRBT.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I didn't make it to Walmart today...*

Got a couple hundred bucks from the atm......stopped by cox cable and came away with a whopping $33 bucks. Dang.........I gotta let some of those channels go.  

Stopped by a couple thrift stores after that. Cha-ching. Ended up with 5 bucks left over....and that went into the gas tank. So homeward bound I was.  I'll make Wallyworld my first stop tomorrow.


----------

